# Hi!



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Kacee Bones here, I’m here for some specific posts that I think I can add to in a beneficial way.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to see you on here, any recent fishing photos?


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Good to see you on here, any recent fishing photos?


Yes! I have quite a few. But first I need to figure this forum out and try to reply to some posts!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KBTX said:


> Yes! I have quite a few. But first I need to figure this forum out and try to reply to some posts!


Looking forward to them. Enjoy


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looking forward to them. Enjoy


I’m trying to reply to another post and it keeps giving me an error. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi!


MatthewAbbott said:


> Hello


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

KBTX said:


> I’m trying to reply to another post and it keeps giving me an error. Any idea how to fix it?


What’s the error reading? May be a closed or locked thread if it’s the one I’m thinking of.


----------



## KBTX (Sep 17, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What’s the error reading? May be a closed or locked thread if it’s the one I’m thinking of.


The one about Skiff Outfitters?


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure about the error but welcome ...looking forward to meet you at the ramp some day! As Smack said, looking forward to the pictures ....


----------

